#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-31
<medicalwei> >w</
<hyder> = =
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-01
<wisag0d> 各位早安
<shang> wisag0d: 早
<wisag0d> 蠻冷清的嘛。
<Jheng> hey
<wisag0d> HI
<Jheng> ubuntu's tw dns got down
<wisag0d> O
<guest999> hi!
<wisag0d> hi
<guest999> Do you speak Chinese?
<wisag0d> Yes>
<wisag0d> 恩
<guest999> OK
<guest999> 我要下載u
<wisag0d> ？
<guest999> 我下載不了= =
<wisag0d> 怎樣的下載不了？
<guest999> 頁面載入發生問題
<wisag0d> 甚麼都下載不了？
<guest999> 下載 Ubuntu
<wisag0d> 喔喔
<guest999> 你們都是用甚麼系統?
<wisag0d> 你要哪一種版本？
<wisag0d> 我是用Arch Linux。
<guest999> 我是要10.10的
<wisag0d> 恩
<guest999> 我自己是用windows的
<wisag0d> 我脫離Windows了=D=
<guest999> 呵呵~ windows好像容易中毒
<wisag0d> 你是要BT?
<guest999> ?
<wisag0d> BT種子還是一般下載？
<guest999> 都可以
<guest999> 等等 為何Ubuntu中文站下不了 英文卻可以?
<wisag0d> 大概中文的伺服器有問題吧。
<guest999> 好吧..
<guest999> 英文站的檔案應該也有中文 呵呵~
<wisag0d> 是阿。其實基本是相同的東西。
<guest999> 嗯嗯
<guest999> 我快把流量塞爆了 哈哈
<wisag0d> 官網載速應該都蠻快的。
<guest999> 嗯嗯
<guest999> 3.2MB/S
<wisag0d> Linux這種東西要習慣有點難度，而且習慣也不見得甚麼事情都能解決。
<wisag0d> 不過現在發展，倒是蠻多問題都解決了。
<guest999> 嗯嗯 下載完後要把他燒入光碟??
<wisag0d> 其實也可以不用燒。如果你只是要用個雙系統在自己電腦上的畫
<guest999> 硬碟可以不用分歌嗎??
<guest999> 分割
<wisag0d> 如果只是要試用的話，可以用模擬機模擬或燒光碟選試用。
<guest999> 嗯
<medicalwei> 網站壞了...
<medicalwei> 那個 script...
<wisag0d> 恩"
<wisag0d> ？
<medicalwei> wisag0d: 下載器
 * medicalwei 正在修
<wisag0d> 喔喔
<wisag0d> 辛苦了。
<medicalwei> 簡單的亂修好了
<medicalwei> wisag0d: Arch 使用者（握）
 * medicalwei 現在也在用 Arch （喂喂喂喂喂）
<wisag0d> 喔喔( 握 )
<medicalwei> 下次可能會換 Debian Sid
<wisag0d> Ubuntu在某些方面麻煩多了
<wisag0d> 恩=D=
<medicalwei> wisag0d: 包套件，自訂套件方面的確受限於 Debian 架構
<medicalwei> 不過髒多了（感覺）
<wisag0d> 恩
<wisag0d> 我是可能會停下來，我目前要研究在Linux軟體開發這類的OAO
<medicalwei> OwO...
<medicalwei> 嗯...
<wisag0d> 話說你使用Linux多久了？
<medicalwei> 五年（不過都是亂用）
<medicalwei> （到現在還沒有很深的管理經驗）
<wisag0d> 恩XD
<medicalwei> 誰有權限，我要換標題 TwT
<medicalwei> BlueT 葛格不在家 -w-
<medicalwei> wisag0d: 那你呢 O_O?
<wisag0d> 我也才使用半年左右=D=
<medicalwei> wisag0d: 才使用半年就開始玩 Arch 啊 <(_ _)>
<wisag0d> 玩過頭總是覺得有點問題，然後有打聽到Arch Linux
<medicalwei> 嗯…
<wisag0d> 安裝時發生一堆問題實在很挫敗呢XD"
<wisag0d> 我是後來一一解決，慢慢的去習慣。
<medicalwei> Arch 以 Rolling release 和維持套件原始樣貌為主軸，不過我總覺得越用越髒
<medicalwei> wisag0d: 嗯...
<wisag0d> 恩"
<wisag0d> 的確
<wisag0d> 我想愈用愈髒也是難免的(？
<medicalwei> 應該也是...
<medicalwei> wisag0d: 你的桌面環境裝的是？（還是終端機 <(_ _)>）
<wisag0d> Openbox
<medicalwei> wisag0d: 嗯... 那還蠻不錯的 XD"
 * medicalwei 用的是 awesome
<wisag0d> 恩
<wisag0d> 那個我沒有用過呢=D="
<DaBao> 新游戲：http://www.gamerizon.com/checkout/download-demo.php
 * medicalwei 畫面好恐怖，我不會玩（攤）
<wisag0d> WoW
<DaBao> 。。。。。
<mark_> 中文也通?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-02
<kabex> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-03
<DaBao> (\~/)
<DaBao> (^_^)
<DaBao> (")(")
<DaBao> 　★☆★☆★ 
<DaBao>   ★新 年 快 樂★  
<DaBao>  　★☆★☆★
<tufu> ？
<DaBao> 　◢■■■ ╭~~╮  ((((( ◣
<DaBao> 　◥■■■/(　'-' )(' .' )◤
<DaBao> 　　◥■■■/■ ..../■ ◤
<DaBao> 　　　◥■新年快樂■◤
<james333james> is anybody available to help me?
<james333james> ????
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-04
<DaBao> ┬┴┬┌─　●─┬─　　│─┼─┐   ●├─┤○
<DaBao> ┴┬┴├┬　┌─┼─　│◎　│ │　○└┬┘●
<DaBao> ─┼─││　│  │　　││─┴─┴  ──┼──
<DaBao> ●│○││　┴─┼─　　│○　● ／　│　＼
<pellaeon> (Y)
<medicalwei> >w</
<DaBao>  _       ___   _   _   _   _  __  __ 
<DaBao> | |     |_ _| | \ | | | | | | \ \/ / 
<DaBao> | |      | |  |  \| | | | | |  \  /  
<DaBao> | |___   | |  | |\  | | |_| |  /  \  
<DaBao> |_____| |___| |_| \_|  \___/  /_/\_\ 
<DaBao> 字符畫，給了IRC 聊天室添加點活力： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=125379
<DaBao> 不好意思，發錯鏈接了
<DaBao> 這個才是： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=316115&start=0
<endless> hello
<kade> ...
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-05
<endless> Good Morning everyone
<ganjinlin> 大家好！
<snowian> 新年快樂
<ganjinlin> 新年快乐！
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-31
<zhao> 只见人进进出出，不见人说话。。。。。。。
<marzlao> HELLO
<marzlao> Do tou have messenger??
<marzlao> Do you have messenger??
<marzlao> I want to talk with you
<marzlao> I'm Chinese
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-01
<jackden> 早安
<sl_> 請問大家, git clone serverA 的資料後, 有沒有辦法再去 serverB 拉另一個 branch 下來?
<sl_> 謝 謝 
<hychen> git remote add $repo_name $repo_url
<hychen> git pull remote_name branch_name
<pwchi> 大家午安啊
<sl_> hychen 謝 謝 你
<sl_> 請問現在還 有9.04的 repository 可以連嗎?
<sl_> 官方的 都沒了
<sl_> hychen, 這樣的方式會直接把 remote 的 branch 跟工作中的 branch merge, 並且不會保留 remote branch 的 commit log. 請問可以直接下載到本地存成一個獨立的 branch 嗎?
<hychen> sl_, git fetch $remote_url
<hychen> sl typo
<hychen> sl_, git fetch $remote_name
<hychen> sl_, git checkout $remote_name/$branch_name -b $local_branch_name
<sl_> hychen, 我把 confilict 解決後, remote 的 commit log 是存 在的 :D
<hychen> sl_, 這取決你要merge change 還是 只是放著做refernece 
<sl_> hychen, git-fetch 看起 來是能 讓 我保有兩 個 remote 的 所有記錄 ?
<hychen> sl_, yes
<sl_> 我看man,  git-fetch - Download objects and refs from another repository
<hychen> sl_, pull 意思是git fetch and git merge
<sl_> 原 來如此
<sl_> 那從此我要 push 是不是就得指定要push哪 個 remote?
<sl_> 我目前是內部有一個  git server, 從事開發 用, 但是又同時要追上游的更新 , 看起 來是 fetch 上游的更新 , 再決定要怎麼 merge 進自己的 git 會比較 方便
<hychen> sl_, yes
<hychen> sl_, git push 預設是push 道origin
<kengyu> rebase upstream
<sl_> hychen, git fetch 後, .git/config 裡多了 [remote "ti-origin"]
<sl_>         url = git://arago-project.org/git/projects/linux-omap3.git
<sl_>         fetch = +refs/heads/*:refs/remotes/ti-origin/*
<sl_> 但是沒辦法 checkout 它的 branch QQ
<kengyu> `git branch -a` to check the remote branch name
<sl_> kengyu, 謝 謝 , 我對 rebase 的認知只有不能對要上傳的code rebase...我再去看看相關觀念
<sl_> kengyu, * merge_test
<sl_>   t60-master
<sl_>   remotes/origin/HEAD -> origin/t60-master
<sl_>   remotes/origin/t60-master
<sl_> 沒有剛剛 fetch 進來的 ti81xx-master
<kengyu> sl_, try `git fetch ti-origin`
<sl_> 有耶 在下載了
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-02
<slchen> 早安
<zhanglin> 吼吼
<zhanglin> 小蛇不见了~~
<zhanglin> 谁对解析word文件有研究方向啊~
<zeroblock> 大家五安~
<kengyu> 安安
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-03
<jackden> 早安 :)
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-04
<BlueT_> :~
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-05
<kent229> hello
<BlueT_> kent229: hiya :)
<kent229> 有人在嗎
<BlueT_> ...
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-29
<yao_ziyuan> 台湾现在有当年林徽因那样的才女么。。
<PSYSANAHAIR> FBI帥哥
<PSYSANAHAIR> 媒人講話?
<j20062006> 有人在嗎
<j20062006> 有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！
<j20062006> 有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！
<j20062006> 有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！
<j20062006> 有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！
<j20062006> 有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！
<j20062006> 有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！
<j20062006> 有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！
<j20062006> 有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！
<j20062006> 有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！
<j20062006> 有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-30
<j20062006> 有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！有沒有人可以救救我！！！！！
<zeroplex> 發生什麼事？ O_Oa
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-03
<slchen> hi
<slchen> 請問大家在用 vim 跟 nerdtree 時都是讓 nerdtree 在一個tab,然後用 T 把檔案開在其它 tab 嗎
#ubuntu-tw 2014-01-27
<rick_> Hi 大家, 請問系統有2G 記憶體, 128 保留給顯示, 開機完後 dmesg 看到 1032MB HIGHMEM available, 887MB LOWMEM available, 這樣合理嗎?
<rick_> 是 Baytrail 的 cpu
#ubuntu-tw 2014-01-30
<Paulyoung> 新年快樂，祝你馬上有錢，馬上有福。
<Paulyoung> ——楊文博    中國福建廈門    甲午年正月一日零點
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-27
<userr> 您們好
<userr> 請問友人可以幫助我嗎？
<kk> 怎麼了？
<userr> 我想請問我用vpn severv無法連線是哪邊出現問題？
<userr> 他一直出現619
<KK> 糟糕，這超出我能力範圍。你有在網路上找到相關案例嗎，畢竟你有錯誤號碼 619
<userr> 我就是跟著網路設定還出錯才來尋求幫助
<userr> 第一次使用ubuntu來架設vpn severy
<KK> 要另請高明了，不過根據我的經驗 IRC 上的活躍程度很低，看看要不要去論壇那邊發文比較容易讓大家參與討論
<userr> 謝謝您的解說
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-29
<Hans_> hello
<Hans_> 請問一下現在Ubuntu伺服器是不是掛了？
<Hans_> 無法做線上更新！
<M0rrIsC__> 現在可以更新 機器用 12.04
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-31
<cylee_> hello, 請問下有人知道怎麼產生 Ubuntu 的 PXE image 嗎，我找到的都是掛載 NFS 版本的，可是不適用我目前的使用情境
#ubuntu-tw 2016-02-04
<zhenxi> 求教个问题，我用debootstrap装系统，卡在kernel的安装上了
<zhenxi> 求教個問題啊，我用debootstrap裝ubuntu，但是卡在kernel上了
<OMGOMG>  
<haha_> HI
#ubuntu-tw 2016-02-05
<charlesliu414> hi guy
<charlesliu414> just joined
<charlesliu414> cant fucking get zhuyin to work
<charlesliu414> really frustrating even ith google searches
<charlesliu414> anyone can lend a hand please?
<charlesliu414> I did lookup links and followed then, it just doesn't work
#ubuntu-tw 2017-02-01
<saimazoon> eo everyone
#ubuntu-tw 2017-02-03
<mikun> Hi
#ubuntu-tw 2019-01-31
<macjack> Hello 各位先進
<macjack> 請問有什麼文件可以協助小弟從系統層面做到電源省電的目標
<macjack> 謝謝各位
<hyunwoo003> 我有聽過使用Cpufreqd進行CPU頻率動態管理
<hyunwoo003> 或者是用tlp這樣
<hyunwoo003> https://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-configuration.html
<hyunwoo003> 根據小妹我的經驗 大約差三到四成左右
#ubuntu-tw 2019-02-01
<macjack> Thanks hyunwoo003
